# Spannung bei ausgeschalteter Sicherung !?



## SPSKILLER (2 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur Hausinstallationstechnik.
Heute habe ich eine Verteilerdose im WC angeschlossen.
Beim Ablängen der Zuleitung ist mir der 30mA FI rausgeflogen.
Die Sicherung war ausgeschaltet.

Daraufhin habe ich gemessen:
16V am Abgang der ausgeschalteten Sicherung (ohne Last).
Das reicht nicht aus, um den FI mit dem Dusspol zu kicken, wohl aber mit ner Drahtbrücke gegen Erde.

Darf das sein?

Ich habe dann noch mal die anderen Sicherungen gemessen.
Teilweise bis zu 21V ohne Last.
Es betrifft nur Sicherungen des Altbestandes.
Alle neuen Sicherungen haben 0V am Ausgang.

Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen?

Danke schon mal.

Micha


----------



## Deltal (2 Mai 2010)

Induktion? Oder bleibt die Spannung stabil wenn du ne Last dranhängst?


----------



## SPSKILLER (2 Mai 2010)

ne, spannung bricht zusammen.
Aber eine Brücke gegen Erde reicht aus, den FI auszulösen.


----------



## Deltal (2 Mai 2010)

Kannste mal direkt hinter der Sicherung abklemmen und nochmal messen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2010)

Bei der Installation sind ja alle Stromkreise über den "N" leiter verbunden,
wird jetzt eine Brücke zwischen N und PE gemacht fließt immer ein kleiner
Strom über den PE leiter ab. Dieses reicht aus um einen 30mA FI zum aus-
lösen zu bringen.
Wenn du jetzt die Sicherung ausschaltest und den Außenleiter nimmst sollte
Theoretisch nichts passieren, aber da unter umständen noch eine verbindung
über irgendeinen Verbraucher des Stromkreises zum N leiter besteht, kann
auch hier der FI auslösen. So ein Verbraucher kann z.b. die Glühlampe sein,
die noch eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## Ludewig (2 Mai 2010)

Angenommener R = 1 Ohm
U = I*R = 0,03A*1Ohm= 0,03V (Potenzialdifferenz zwischen N und PE)

Ist bei einem Widerstand von 1 Ohm der Brücke und der zugehörigen Fehlerschleife die Spannung zwischen N und PE größer 30 Millivolt, dann *muss *der FI auslösen, wenn er korrekt funktioniert. Er darf auch schon bei 15mV auslösen.

Das passiert schnell und ist in einer in Bezug auf die Kennzeichnung der N und PE meist chaotischen deutschen UV ein meist durchwachsenes Vergnügen, wenn der N in irgendeiner Lampe oder Steckdose Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse hat.

Die Spannungen misst man schon aus Prinzip mit dem berühmten "Duspol" als einer echten Last, dann brechen die kapazitiven Phantomspannungen sofort zusammen. 

Ich vermute 'mal, dass alles okay ist.


----------



## SPSKILLER (3 Mai 2010)

danke mal für die Tipps.

Wie gesagt, ich habe schon mit Dusspol als Last die Spannung gemessen.
Da ist dann auch nix.
Wenn ich ohne Last messe, dann habe ich halt komischerweise nur bei den "alten" Sicherungen eine Spannung bis zu 21V.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

bei den Duspol ist aber der FI gekommen?

Der Duspol ist ja niederohmig und stellt ja eine Last da,
er bringt unter normalen umständen den FI zur auslösung.

Die neuen Hochohmigen Meßgeräte messen dann auch schon
mal schnell was, wo eigentlich nichts ist. Da ist immer vorsicht
geboten bei der Interpretation des Meßwertes.


----------



## SPSKILLER (3 Mai 2010)

Hi Helmut,

der FI kommt schon wenn er soll.
Aber er kommt halt auch, wenn ich bei den ausgeschalteten Sicherungen am Ausgang ne Brücke gegen Erde mache.
Das ist mir ja beim Ablängen des Zuleitungskabels für den UV aufgefallen.

Ansonsten ist die Funktion einwandfrei.


----------



## nade (3 Mai 2010)

Wieviele Stromkreise hängen an dem FI?
Bei den 4-poligen hast du eine "Brücke" in der Verteilung zwischen den anderen Stromkreisen, die auch über den FI geschützt sind.
Somit gehst du hierbei über deine Leitung den "Haupt N" gegen PE brücken, und dadurch von den anderen Stromkreisen her ein Teil des Stroms über PE ableiten.


Ergebnis, dein FI bekommt seine 20-30mA Fehlerstrom.


----------



## Margit (3 Mai 2010)

nade schrieb:


> Wieviele Stromkreise hängen an dem FI?
> Bei den 4-poligen hast du eine "Brücke" in der Verteilung zwischen den anderen Stromkreisen, die auch über den FI geschützt sind.
> Somit gehst du hierbei über deine Leitung den "Haupt N" gegen PE brücken, und dadurch von den anderen Stromkreisen her ein Teil des Stroms über PE ableiten.
> 
> ...



Wieviele Stromkreise hängen an dem FI?

Wie kann man das heraus finden?


----------



## RH1973 (3 Mai 2010)

Habt Ihr mal an Induktion gedacht? Bei einer Hausinstallation werden normalerweise keine geschirmten Leitungen verwendet, so das es zu einer Induktion kommt. Darum bricht die Spannung zusammen. Das der FI fällt ist normal wenn noch andere Verbraucher über den selbigen FI laufen und N mit PE verbunden werden.


----------



## nade (3 Mai 2010)

RH1973 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal an Induktion gedacht? Bei einer Hausinstallation werden normalerweise keine geschirmten Leitungen verwendet, so das es zu einer Induktion kommt. Darum bricht die Spannung zusammen. Das der FI fällt ist normal wenn noch andere Verbraucher über den selbigen FI laufen und N mit PE verbunden werden.



<-- mein Reden.

Wie man sowas feststellen kann? Mal mit FI ausschalten und dann nachsehen was sonst noch alles Dunkel ist, probiert?
Oder eben mal als kleiner Hinweis, ein 4-pol. FI hat 4TE´s, also brauch den Platz von 4 handelsüblichen Sicherungsautomaten.
Also bei meinen Aufbauten, kannst du den FI und dazugehörige Sicherungen leicht ausmachen. Entweder FI + 8 Sicherungen dahinter, oder FI und 12 Sicherungen eine Reihe drunter.


----------



## SPSKILLER (3 Mai 2010)

Hey,

Aufbau ist mir schon klar.

Hab ich ja selbst geamcht :s1::s1::s1:

Vielleicht ist das das Problem, haha

Sicherheitsfunktionen und Normalbetrieb funktionieren einwandfrei.

Induktion schön und gut, aber mich wundert halt, dass diese
Spannungen nur bei den alten Sicherungen messbar sind...


----------



## RH1973 (3 Mai 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Aufbau ist mir schon klar.
> 
> ...


 

was ist bei Dir ne alte und ne neue Sicherung? ich denke du meinst keine Schraubsicherung oder?


----------



## SPSKILLER (4 Mai 2010)

hager b16 leitungsschutzschalter. 15 Jahre alt


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Mai 2010)

RH1973 schrieb:


> was ist bei Dir ne alte und ne neue Sicherung? ich denke du meinst keine Schraubsicherung oder?


 
gegen Schraubsicherung ist ja nichts zu sagen, die Funktionieren als
Sicherungsautomaten wie auch als Schmelzsicherung wunderbar


----------



## OHGN (4 Mai 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> .....
> Induktion schön und gut, aber mich wundert halt, dass diese
> Spannungen nur bei den alten Sicherungen messbar sind...



@SPSKILLER 
Probier doch mal den Vorschlag von *Deltal*, dann weißt Du doch ob es an den Automaten liegt oder es sich um Induktionsspannung handelt.


Deltal schrieb:


> Kannste mal direkt hinter der Sicherung abklemmen und nochmal messen?


----------

